# Really strange!!!!!



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 12, 2012)

One of my girls laid 3eggs with no outer shell on the surface 4 weeks ago, last week she dug a nest a foot and a half deep and burried 4 eggs lovely hard shells, today she laid another egg with no outer shell on the surface??? What is going on???


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 12, 2012)

Hmm ... Birds and reptiles have an organ that adds calcium to their eggs inside the abdomen. I can think of two reasons why your tortoise might be laying eggs with no shell:

1) Insufficient calcium in the diet to adequately coat eggs, or
2) Genetic or developmental defect in the candle organ that deposits calcium.

If her diet contains enough minerals, then you might be dealing with a malformed reproductive system. Any other thoughts out there?


----------



## Edna (Aug 12, 2012)

Chickens can be traumatized into laying eggs before the hard shell is on. And some chickens have egg-producing equipment that simply isn't working right.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 12, 2012)

Is this her first time laying? One of my female sulcatas did that on her first time (although it was only one) and hasnt done it since.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 12, 2012)

Can you please post clear pictures?


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2012)

I would like to see pics also if possible.


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Is this her first time laying? One of my female sulcatas did that on her first time (although it was only one) and hasnt done it since.



I had this happen too.


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 13, 2012)

Clear pics of her or the eggs? Her diet and calcium intake is really good she is an excellent feeder one if my best she eats cuttle fish, nutrobol, I give her ace high the day after laying just for her, she has limestone alternate days and the eggs she laid in her nest were like rock she dug a nest into hardcore of all places and broke up concrete we could not believe it the eggs in the incubator are lovely and white she is also one of the rare leopards that is not shy at all she is out with all the family all the time she loves company tortoises and humans which is quite rare for a leo lol so I am finding it quite strange my tortoise vet said she is in fabulous health for what she is laying he has tested poo weight is just over 6kg she came to me with a damaged carprace and shell rot which could have been a bit of mbd as she was kept in a tiny viv with no outdoor enclosure most of her life her growth rate has slowed down the shell rot treated and no more she is now in a 14 ft x 14 ft heated housing leafing into a natural bathing area with her own garden full of natural uv any ideas from this info would help?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm sure they are wanting pics of the un shelled eggs. Sounds like you are doing everything right. But is this her first time laying?


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 13, 2012)

This is her first lot of laying 4 lots so far but first time she has ever laid


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 13, 2012)

Then I wouldnt be too worried about it. Now if she were to consistently do it in her next clutches then I would start to get worried.


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you that's reassuring I love this site it's so helpfull


----------



## baron101 (Aug 17, 2012)

don't be too worried


----------



## Laura (Aug 17, 2012)

is this the same one acting weird and has a Vet appt?


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 17, 2012)

No this is my other female she has not laid anymore since this thank god lol


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 19, 2012)

My god she has laid another egg again on the surface today??????


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 21, 2012)

My Leo is doing the exact same thing. She has dropped out a total of 4 eggs so far. She is outside charging around her enclosure as we speak. Going back and forth along the fence line.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 24, 2012)

Did your Leo ever lay? Or is she still continuing to drop them on the ground...
I ask because my female finally dug a hole this evening...the one that had been dropping eggs on the ground as well. Let us know!!


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes her nest eggs are still in the incubator this laying on the ground she did before she dug a nest and now after?? I have had 3 eggs on the ground after the nest so far


----------

